

How do i pitch bloggers? Advice please - sammville

I built a site at www.adclays.com. Contacted about 10 bloggers but no one replied me. How do i do it right? Thanks HN members..
======
billturner
Here's some ways to maybe not do it wrong:

* <http://www.kungfugrippe.com/post/553751319/mustache-at-stake>

* <http://mashable.com/2008/04/18/bad-pr-pitches/>

* <http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/pitching_rww.php>

But without the text of your pitch, it's hard to say what went wrong.

~~~
sammville
Thanks for the reply. Here is the text of the pitch..

Hello, I am Samuel, CEO of Adclays Advertising. Adclays is a system built for
publishers to sell ad spaces directly to advertisers with the industry lowest
fee of 15% and it gives more control to the publishers. Publishers can choose
between CPM or tenancy pricing and have total control of their zone. We are
currently in Beta and need users to test our system. We currently have some
publishers using the system. Beta users would use the site for free without
fees and would get other incentives when we launch.

    
    
      You can check out the website and our press kit at:

<http://adclays.com/company/press/kit.php>

If you have any questions, please mail me. Looking forward to hearing from
you. Thanks.

------
devmonk
There is nothing on that front page of www.adclays.com that is standing out as
a reason for people to contact you back. And you have wierd spacing on the
periods there. You have a misspelling in the title of the page:
<http://www.adclays.com/publishers.html> and there is nothing on that page
either that stands out as a reason to use you. You can't just put a big
moneybag on the page and a screenshot of the login and have people knocking
down your door.

~~~
sammville
Hey thanks for the comment. I have corrected the misspelling of the page
title.

------
thewordpainter
i don't think it's very reasonable to expect a response rate greater than 10%
without pre-established connections.

for that reason, i'd highly recommend creating a list of the bloggers you
covet and following their twitter feeds. i'm constantly building rapports with
bloggers that could one day prove valuable. i don't need their help right now,
but it's never too early to start engaging with them.

my advice for the actual message: -spend as much time on your subject line as
the body of the message -keep the message as concise as possible -think about
why it would interest them

hope that helps!

-adam

~~~
sammville
Thanks Adam,i have included the actual email i sent to them. What do you
think?

~~~
sammville
Hello, I am Samuel, CEO of Adclays Advertising. Adclays is a system built for
publishers to sell ad spaces directly to advertisers with the industry lowest
fee of 15% and it gives more control to the publishers. Publishers can choose
between CPM or tenancy pricing and have total control of their zone. We are
currently in Beta and need users to test our system. We currently have some
publishers using the system. Beta users would use the site for free without
fees and would get other incentives when we launch.

    
    
      You can check out the website and our press kit at:

<http://adclays.com/company/press/kit.php>

If you have any questions, please mail me. Looking forward to hearing from
you. Thanks.

~~~
thewordpainter
two thoughts to your wording choice: "We are currently in Beta and need users
to test our system." need users sounds like you're begging. you should exude
confidence.

"Beta users would use the site for free without fees and would get other
incentives when we launch." that's a waste of a sentence. i'd say make the
note shorter or talk about what makes you unique.

sorry about being harsh. hope it helps!

~~~
sammville
Thanks for the advice. Noted the points.

